# New Ability To Stream Program From the Beginning



## pappasbike (Sep 19, 2006)

Just saw this on my HR 34 on 0863. Noticed for the first time today that some programs now have a counterclockwise arrow on their guide listing. Apparently this is a new feature that allows you to to start the program from the beginning even if you weren't recording it. Kinda neat. I've only seen it on one program so far but it does work.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Mike White kind of hinted about this at the MuffetNathanson Media & Communications Summit earlier this month.


----------



## pappasbike (Sep 19, 2006)

I'd seen someone else reference that also but figured this was some future feature coming out with a new software update. When I saw that arrow in the listing of the show I kinda knew what it was but there's been no new software update since 0863.


----------



## itzme (Jan 17, 2008)

It's an advertisers dream! No skip, no FF and no REC. It's for those who we're longing for the pre-DVR days.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

itzme said:


> It's an advertisers dream! No skip, no FF and no REC. It's for those who we're longing for the pre-DVR days.


not being able to FF really kills thus feature

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## itzme (Jan 17, 2008)

peds48 said:


> not being able to FF really kills thus feature
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ditto! While I can understand the technological limitations of FFing a stream, I resent the inability to at least REC it for later, when I _can_ Skip and FF.


----------



## sswheeler (Aug 27, 2008)

Is the stream something that is downloaded over the internet or satellite? Because if this is an internet thing, I am screwed and have to pull my recievers off the internet since I live in the country and have satellite internet. :shrug:


----------



## pappasbike (Sep 19, 2006)

It seemed kinda like an on demand function, I got the impression that it was a streaming over the internet. But others would be able to say for sure.


----------



## sswheeler (Aug 27, 2008)

Probably need to look and see how many counter clockwise arrows are on the guide. I can assume that if there are only 5, then it is using the turners, but if more, then could be the internet. I wish D* would allow us to configure when the internet is used on the DVR, that way people like myself won't get caught up in the bandwidth cap. I haven't had a problem in the past, but I have to get confirmation with this and until then I have to remove my receivers from the internet.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

sswheeler said:


> Probably need to look and see how many counter clockwise arrows are on the guide. I can assume that if there are only 5, then it is using the turners, but if more, then could be the internet. I wish D* would allow us to configure when the internet is used on the DVR, that way people like myself won't get caught up in the bandwidth cap. I haven't had a problem in the past, but I have to get confirmation with this and until then I have to remove my receivers from the internet.


It's more than 5 and uses the internet only when you activate it.


----------



## sswheeler (Aug 27, 2008)

sigma1914 said:


> It's more than 5 and uses the internet only when you activate it.


Activate it? You mean have an active internet connection or if I were to select to go back and start from the beginning, record or whatever?


----------



## pappasbike (Sep 19, 2006)

sswheeler said:


> Activate it? You mean have an active internet connection or if I were to select to go back and start from the beginning, record or whatever?


I think thats what he means. When I hit the reverse/rewind button on such a show it says something like "preparing for showing" or some such thing. You get a green progress bar that just disappears and the program starts with the end of the prior show, at least on some of them.


----------



## itzme (Jan 17, 2008)

He means you shouldn't use bandwidth unless you activate the feature, by pressing << when prompted.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

sswheeler said:


> Activate it? You mean have an active internet connection or if I were to select to go back and start from the beginning, record or whatever?


You have to press << and it'll reload the stream. If you don't press it, you won't use your internet.


----------



## sswheeler (Aug 27, 2008)

sigma1914 said:


> You have to press << and it'll reload the stream. If you don't press it, you won't use your internet.


Thank you. That is what I needed to hear. Now I wish there were a way to disable that feature.


----------



## gpg (Aug 19, 2006)

BTW, it's not just a Genie feature. I see it in my HR21-100 guide too.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

sigma1914 said:


> You have to press << and it'll reload the stream. If you don't press it, *you won't use your internet.*


I have to assume there is some data exchange between the receiver and DirecTV to mark whatever is available to "look back" But using it would be like downloading a VOD program, it will be through the internet


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

sswheeler said:


> Thank you. That is what I needed to hear. Now I wish there were a way to disable that feature.


Just don't use it


----------



## sswheeler (Aug 27, 2008)

peds48 said:


> Just don't use it


Oh I know, it's the others in my home I have to explain to.


----------



## mightythor88 (Sep 22, 2007)

The "exit" button deletes the program after I've recorded it, and then the receiver forces me to watch the VOD options without the ability to ff or rew. Color me unimpressed with this feature.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

mightythor88 said:


> The "exit" button deletes the program after I've recorded it, and then the receiver forces me to watch the VOD options without the ability to ff or rew. Color me unimpressed with this feature.


is not being recorded, it is being streamed. as of right now you can't record anything that you sew "looking back"


----------



## mightythor88 (Sep 22, 2007)

I recorded the World Wars and the Don Rickles show in the traditional way, and when I went to watch the recorded program, I was able to ff/rw fine. However, if I hit exit, the receiver deletes the traditional recording and forces me into the stream. I can see this being a neat feature, but I'm not sure why I cant traditionally record and exit programs the way that I always have.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

For many, this is the channel surfer's wet dream. For others, it's a feature that won't be used. I won't use it much at all, but not because of lack of FF, etc. Because I record almost everything I want to see, which requires the opposite "skill" of channel surfing, is why I won't hardly ever use it. But a welcome addition to a bag of tricks.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

mightythor88 said:


> I recorded the World Wars and the Don Rickles show in the traditional way, and when I went to watch the recorded program, I was able to ff/rw fine. However, if I hit exit, the receiver deletes the traditional recording and forces me into the stream. I can see this being a neat feature, but I'm not sure why I cant traditionally record and exit programs the way that I always have.


That sounds like it made a mistake. Doesn't make sense at all. Your saying simply hitting exit while watching it while it was also recording regularly deleted your recording from the playlist?


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Laxguy said:


> For many, this is the channel surfer's wet dream. For others, it's a feature that won't be used. I won't use it much at all, but not because of lack of FF, etc. Because I record almost everything I want to see, which requires the opposite "skill" of channel surfing, is why I won't hardly ever use it. But a welcome addition to a bag of tricks.


Those who are upset about the lack of a live buffer out of standby with a genie should be mostly happier.


----------



## mightythor88 (Sep 22, 2007)

inkahauts said:


> That sounds like it made a mistake. Doesn't make sense at all. Your saying simply hitting exit while watching it while it was also recording regularly deleted your recording from the playlist?


Yes, and it happened with both the world wars show and the rickles roast.


----------



## mightythor88 (Sep 22, 2007)

Both recordings were still airing live when I started watching from my playlist, so I dont know if that was part of the problem or not. If I had waited to watch the recording until after the full show was over, maybe that would have avoided the issue. However, I like to let 30 minutes or so go by and then start the shows without watching commercials.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Yeah I think that may be a bug, doesn't seem quite right.


----------



## pappasbike (Sep 19, 2006)

Something similar happened to me. I hit the record button for the show I was watching at the time then I went to one of the shows in the guide with the arrow to show my wife how this worked. After a few minutes of watching that I hit the black stop button and the "look back" show stopped, putting me back on the live broadcast but my other show that I was recording was also stopped and deleted with no notice or warning on screen. So now I'm a little concerned if I decide to make use of this while something else is recording. If I decide I don't want to continue watching how do I stop without affecting the one that's being recorded?


----------



## pappasbike (Sep 19, 2006)

I just went into my list and saw the program that I had been recording and thought was deleted. The odd thing is that I could swear when I looked at the list yesterday it wasn't there and figured it had been deleted when I stopped the look back program I was watching. Anyway it seems I don't have an issue.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Sometimes a live show that is being recorded is above the list that you are seeing and if you press the up arrow they will come onto the list screen.
If it is up there you should see a tiny up arrow above the far right hand side of the list.
I get this quite frequently when I record Nascar races.


----------



## EricRobins (Feb 9, 2005)

Is there a list of the channels/programs that are available for this "look back"? If not, can we compile one?


----------



## westview (Dec 27, 2011)

MY tv was set on channel 9 when I shut it off. When I came home and turned it on I could not rewind. Before I could always rewind back 90 minutes. I just got Genie a short time ago, is this common with Genie? Thanks for any help.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

From another unnamed source:
Channels 239, 241, 249, 252, 253, 265, 266, 269, 271, 299, 304, 327, 329, 331, 335


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

westview said:


> MY tv was set on channel 9 when I shut it off. When I came home and turned it on I could not rewind. Before I could always rewind back 90 minutes. I just got Genie a short time ago, is this common with Genie? Thanks for any help.


Genies are infamous for omitting the normal buffer one finds with the HR2x series. 
You can set an auto recording - and keep but one show- so that it stays buffered where you want.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

westview said:


> MY tv was set on channel 9 when I shut it off. When I came home and turned it on I could not rewind. Before I could always rewind back 90 minutes. I just got Genie a short time ago, *is this common with Genie? * Thanks for any help.


Yep, very normal


----------



## gcisko (Sep 27, 2006)

itzme said:


> Ditto! While I can understand the technological limitations of FFing a stream, I resent the inability to at least REC it for later, when I _can_ Skip and FF.


You can record them. I am noticing that when you stop the replay, the program auto deletes from your list. Or is that yet another feature that just started this week?


----------



## gcisko (Sep 27, 2006)

pappasbike said:


> Something similar happened to me. I hit the record button for the show I was watching at the time then I went to one of the shows in the guide with the arrow to show my wife how this worked. After a few minutes of watching that I hit the black stop button and the "look back" show stopped, putting me back on the live broadcast but my other show that I was recording was also stopped and deleted with no notice or warning on screen. So now I'm a little concerned if I decide to make use of this while something else is recording. If I decide I don't want to continue watching how do I stop without affecting the one that's being recorded?


Yes very similar to what I am seeing as mentioned in post #37


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

gcisko said:


> You can record them. I am noticing that when you stop the replay, the program auto deletes from your list. *Or is that yet another feature that just started this week?*


no is a bug with the new start over & look back feature


----------



## gcisko (Sep 27, 2006)

peds48 said:


> no is a bug with the new start over & look back feature


OK great. thanks. I am relieved.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

gcisko said:


> OK great. thanks. *I am relieved.*


I wouldn't :rotfl:


----------



## gcisko (Sep 27, 2006)

peds48 said:


> I wouldn't :rotfl:


So I was watching the don rickles tribute I recorded - and stopped playback with 30 minutes to go so I can finish watching tomorrow. I get a message saying the program is over or similar and all the normal options to replay delete or whatever are removed from the selection on the left. And it was removed from my play list. Is that really the bug? If so how did it get in the national release? Not cool.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

gcisko said:


> So I was watching the don rickles tribute I recorded - and stopped playback with 30 minutes to go so I can finish watching tomorrow. I get a message saying the program is over or similar and all the normal options to replay delete or whatever are removed from the selection on the left. And it was removed from my play list. Is that really the bug? If so how did it get in the national release? I have not done CE in years. Not cool.


Yes it is a bug... It shouldn't be doing that.


----------



## westview (Dec 27, 2011)

If I do not want the streaming and want the regular telecast, how do I get rid of he streaming?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

westview said:


> If I do not want the streaming and want the regular telecast, how do I get rid of he streaming?


as of now there is no practical way


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

westview said:


> If I do not want the streaming and want the regular telecast, how do I get rid of he streaming?


What I do is hit Info, and see if there are other showings later that I can record
Sometimes, just recording what's there is enough, but obviously misses the opening.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

westview said:


> If I do not want the streaming and want the regular telecast, how do I get rid of he streaming?


I might be missing something here but can you explain your question a bit more? The only time its streaming is when you are going back in time previous to what is on when you tune to a station. And that's something you never even had before so the answer I would give is same as you always have.


----------



## bjdotson (Feb 20, 2007)

I don't have a genie, don't have MRV, Just recorded 7 shows of Longmire that aired Saturday. added through series link when I exit it autodeletes. It is not streaming because I can fast forword. I am really annoyed at this. This needs to be fixed ASAP


----------



## DJ Lon (Nov 3, 2005)

Has anyone else noticed that since this feature got activated the DVRs are deleting



bjdotson said:


> I don't have a genie, don't have MRV, Just recorded 7 shows of Longmire that aired Saturday. added through series link when I exit it autodeletes. It is not streaming because I can fast forword. I am really annoyed at this. This needs to be fixed ASAP


I have this issue as well on my 3 HR24s and my Genie HR34 since that back arrow has appeared in the guide. If you start to watch something DVRed and you stop it, channel swap or change channels before you're done watching the whole program it will delete the program without any warning. Adding insult to injury it'll show up in the history as deleted by the viewer (1001). I called in last night to D* and the CSR wasn't aware of any issues. I decided to flag my recordings as "keep" (with the blue button) to prevent deletion.

UPDATE: Setting a recording as "keep" doesn't work, it gets deleted regardless. I also just talked to a D* CSR again and she told me engineering is aware of the issue but have no ETA for a fix.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

DJ Lon said:


> Has anyone else noticed that since this feature got activated the DVRs are deleting
> 
> I


Being discussed here

http://www.dbstalk.com/topic/212316-auto-delete-on-genie/page-8#entry3260289


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

inkahauts said:


> Yeah I think that may be a bug, doesn't seem quite right.


This happened to me last night as well.


----------



## jcwest (May 3, 2006)

This feature is worthless to me as implemented:

Viewing has to be start to finish, no forward or back or slip.

Without the ability to save on exit and recording manipulation I will never use.


J C


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

jcwest said:


> This feature is worthless to me as implemented:
> 
> Viewing has to be start to finish, no forward or back or slip.
> 
> Without the ability to save on exit and recording manipulation I will never use.


Well, never say never!!, but I agree those limitations are severe, and I will hardly ever use it.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

I posted in the 0863 issues/Discussion thread : I was thinking about this. There are two aspects about this new "feature". First and foremost the "Auto-Delete" bug, a nasty bug at that. This needs to be fixed asap. It's the other feature that got me thinking. Not being able to FF/REW or skip. This might be the testing of the wave of the future of DVR recording. We might be able to record any show, even a show we arrive to late or missed completely, BUT we might not be allowed to FF/REW/Skip over the commercials. That will make the advertisers very happy. Only time will tell.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

They haven't managed to squelch the Hopper's skipping, so I think we're safe for some time. 

At the same time, I see all VOD going the route of no FF no skip, etc. And for every provider of note.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

Laxguy said:


> *They haven't managed to squelch the Hopper's skipping, so I think we're safe for some time. *
> 
> At the same time, I see all VOD going the route of no FF no skip, etc. And for every provider of note.


 One can only hope. Although the almighty ad $$$ is mighty strong. This could end up being a opt-in for Networks, some might and some won't.


----------



## mklimek (Nov 2, 2008)

inkahauts said:


> I might be missing something here but can you explain your question a bit more? The only time its streaming is when you are going back in time previous to what is on when you tune to a station. And that's something you never even had before so the answer I would give is same as you always have.


I think what he's referring to is this: let's say you tune to one of these stations and remain there for awhile. Traditionally the 'normal' DVR starts buffering up to 90 minutes and you can rewind at any time, or for that matter REW and FF in the buffer. Now with this new functionality, if you hit that << button, it seemingly starts the stream instead.

So the question is, if I want to use my normal DVR function of rewinding live TV on one of these stations, how do I do that now as opposed to starting the stream?


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

You don't. 
What you can do instead is set a recording ahead of time.


----------



## mklimek (Nov 2, 2008)

Laxguy said:


> You don't.
> What you can do instead is set a recording ahead of time.


Wow, so in essence they removed the ability to rewind live TV on these channels? Not good.

Many times my wife might tune to a channel and walk away for a minute, then come back to rewind what she missed. If she has to set the program to record now before she walks away, that'll be irritating (and I'll hear about it, lol). Not the end of the world, but if they've practically traded REW and FF on live TV on these channels for streaming instead, what's the point of the buffer now?

Not a good trade at all if you ask me. We like the live TV buffer. I would think an easy fix would be to assign the stream functionality to some other button so that we can still use the buffer if we want.


----------



## anex80 (Jul 29, 2005)

mklimek said:


> I think what he's referring to is this: let's say you tune to one of these stations and remain there for awhile. Traditionally the 'normal' DVR starts buffering up to 90 minutes and you can rewind at any time, or for that matter REW and FF in the buffer. Now with this new functionality, if you hit that << button, it seemingly starts the stream instead.
> 
> So the question is, if I want to use my normal DVR function of rewinding live TV on one of these stations, how do I do that now as opposed to starting the stream?





Laxguy said:


> You don't.
> What you can do instead is set a recording ahead of time.


This is becoming more and more ridiculous by the day! This new "feature" has caused way more issues than what the feature itself actually allows. I wish they'd just scrap the feature all together and go back to the way things were.

I read in a different post that someone calling into D* support was told that a fix to the auto-delete issue is being worked on and would be available in a few weeks. That means a national roll out is likely a month away or more. I wonder how many people will leave over this. In today's TV viewing world the DVR is King! When that device loses basic functionality it could spell big trouble for D*.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

A clarification or two: Once the bug is fixed, and it should be within a few weeks, you can Pause, rewind as usual on those channels, just cannot use the Start Over feature and then have RW, FF etc. available. At least, that's the way it should work, and I will test as soon as I return to the home 20. (How's that for a long ago term??)


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

anex80 said:


> This is becoming more and more ridiculous by the day! This new "feature" has caused way more issues than what the feature itself actually allows. I wish they'd just scrap the feature all together and go back to the way things were.
> 
> I read in a different post that someone calling into D* support was told that a fix to the auto-delete issue is being worked on and *would be available in a few weeks*. That means a national roll out is likely a month away or more. I wonder how many people will leave over this. In today's TV viewing world the DVR is King! When that device loses basic functionality it could spell big trouble for D*.


Yet a fix did come down from above Saturday night, bestowed upon only those in the know and late night owls. So we know a fix is an actuality, being denied to the common masses. Now if only someone can come up with a way to turn that firmware into a "APK" so to speak, and make it available through, PMs and cloud files, to the masses.


----------



## John Strk (Oct 16, 2009)

This has been driving me nuts as well! I thought my HR20-100 was finally dying. I have had several recordings delete on their own after pressing Exit. The only work around I have found so far is the mark the recording as Keep. Then it won't delete after exiting. Hope it's fixed soon!


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

mklimek said:


> .
> 
> So the question is, if I want to use my normal DVR function of rewinding live TV on one of these stations, how do I do that now as opposed to starting the stream?


from my experience you can still do this, just wait for the message to start over to go away and you should be able to use trick play as before

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

mklimek said:


> Wow, so in essence they removed the ability to rewind live TV on these channels? Not good.
> 
> Many times my wife might tune to a channel and walk away for a minute, then come back to rewind what she missed. If she has to set the program to record now before she walks away, that'll be irritating (and I'll hear about it, lol). Not the end of the world, but if they've practically traded REW and FF on live TV on these channels for streaming instead, what's the point of the buffer now?
> 
> Not a good trade at all if you ask me. We like the live TV buffer. I would think an easy fix would be to assign the stream functionality to some other button so that we can still use the buffer if we want.


You can push Pause, then play and then rewind.... it won't start over.


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

peds48 said:


> from my experience you can still do this, just wait for the message to start over to go away and you should be able to use trick play as before
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Using the rewind button to activate this feature really wasn't a great idea. They could have used a button that can't already be used for a valid function during viewing, such as the dash. If they hadn't gotten rid of so many buttons on the RC71 remote, they could have used the Blue button for this function.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Bill Broderick said:


> Using the rewind button to activate this feature really wasn't a great idea. They could have used a button that can't already be used for a valid function during viewing, such as the dash. If they hadn't gotten rid of so many buttons on the RC71 remote, they could have used the Blue button for this function.


The Blue button already has a function - mini guide.


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

sigma1914 said:


> The Blue button already has a function - mini guide.


OK. I guess that, just because I've never used a given button, I shouldn't assume that it has no function. Regardless, using the dash button would have been a better idea than using the rewind button (unless there is something that the dash does that I don't know about).


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

The dash is taken too! Try it!


----------



## mklimek (Nov 2, 2008)

peds48 said:


> from my experience you can still do this, just wait for the message to start over to go away and you should be able to use trick play as before
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep, just tried this. Looks like I spoke way too soon earlier.


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

dennisj00 said:


> The dash is taken too! Try it!


Ah crap. You're right, I forgot about that popup.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

BubblePuppy said:


> Yet a fix did come down from above Saturday night, bestowed upon only those in the know and late night owls. So we know a fix is an actuality, being denied to the common masses. Now if only someone can come up with a way to turn that firmware into a "APK" so to speak, and make it available through, PMs and cloud files, to the masses.


The fix isn't being denied to regular users. It will arrive. They generally don't release updates to the entire country all at once. And I'm waiting as well. It does help to know what recordings it will happen on.


----------



## anex80 (Jul 29, 2005)

dpeters11 said:


> The fix isn't being denied to regular users. It will arrive. They generally don't release updates to the entire country all at once. And I'm waiting as well. It does help to know what recordings it will happen on.


Is there a list of channels that this bug affects?


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

anex80 said:


> Is there a list of channels that this bug affects?


239, 241, 249, 252, 253, 265, 266, 269, 271, 299, 304, 327, 329, 331, 335

For me, the main channel is History, which is what your recording is if you stop...


----------



## Steveknj (Nov 14, 2006)

I think this bug is probably the most disconcerting bug I've seen since I've been a DVR owner which is since my first SD DirecTiVo. It basically has meant that if I want to watch something I recorded on those channels, I either have to watch it straight through, or risk it being deleted. I can't switch off it to check a sports score for instance, because it's now gone. It's changed the way I watched TV. All for a "feature" that NOBODY has been clamoring for. 

And this bug, is SO noticeable that it makes you wonder if they do ANY UAT testing at all. There is NO WAY they could not have known about this pre-release. As someone speculated, I think this is a preliminary step to force us into having to watch commercials. I bet they put this out there to test the waters and see what reactions they would get.


----------



## Steveknj (Nov 14, 2006)

John Strk said:


> This has been driving me nuts as well! I thought my HR20-100 was finally dying. I have had several recordings delete on their own after pressing Exit. The only work around I have found so far is the mark the recording as Keep. Then it won't delete after exiting. Hope it's fixed soon!


 All my shows are defaulted to Keep and the bug still happens. That's not the solution. It thinks I've "watched" the whole thing and doesn't keep it, even if I want to. For instance, last night I watched The Daily Show, decided i wanted to finish watching in my bedroom, so I exited out of the show and it deleted it. It's interesting in that you can see for a second or two, the old, normal recording menu, then the "show has been finished and has been deleted" message (paraphrasing). So you can kind of tell that it's NOT supposed to happen. Imagine watching a movie, getting half way through it, having to exit and losing the movie from your list? Or a game you've been waiting all day to watch?


----------



## Steveknj (Nov 14, 2006)

Bill Broderick said:


> Using the rewind button to activate this feature really wasn't a great idea. They could have used a button that can't already be used for a valid function during viewing, such as the dash. If they hadn't gotten rid of so many buttons on the RC71 remote, they could have used the Blue button for this function.


I have to question a lot of their implementation strategies recently. On the HR34, there's PIP, which I like to use, but implementing the feature is a major pain, having to open the top menu, scroll all the way to the end and then down to turn it on (and rinse and repeat to turn this off). There should have been a hot button assigned to it.


----------



## Steveknj (Nov 14, 2006)

dpeters11 said:


> 239, 241, 249, 252, 253, 265, 266, 269, 271, 299, 304, 327, 329, 331, 335
> 
> For me, the main channel is History, which is what your recording is if you stop...


I think I noticed it on 572 last night as well. That's in the HD package so perhaps you don't have that one. 249 is the biggie, since I record The Daily Show quite often and don't always watch it straight through.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Steveknj said:


> I think I noticed it on 572 last night as well. That's in the HD package so perhaps you don't have that one. 249 is the biggie, since I record The Daily Show quite often and don't always watch it straight through.


You are correct about Palladia (572). It does have the feature.


----------



## joed32 (Jul 27, 2006)

On Directv Technical Forums they say that the fix started rolling out last night so all should be well pretty soon.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Steveknj said:


> I think I noticed it on 572 last night as well. That's in the HD package so perhaps you don't have that one. 249 is the biggie, since I record The Daily Show quite often and don't always watch it straight through.


 Yeah, I'd actually taken the listing of channels from somewhere else and didn't double check.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

mklimek said:


> I think what he's referring to is this: let's say you tune to one of these stations and remain there for awhile. Traditionally the 'normal' DVR starts buffering up to 90 minutes and you can rewind at any time, or for that matter REW and FF in the buffer. Now with this new functionality, if you hit that << button, it seemingly starts the stream instead.
> 
> So the question is, if I want to use my normal DVR function of rewinding live TV on one of these stations, how do I do that now as opposed to starting the stream?


The move To streaming while rewinding only happens when you get to the begging of the buffer on the channel. There's nothing left in the buffer to rewind into then it moves
To streaming. You have not lost moving in your regular buffer.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Laxguy said:


> You don't.
> What you can do instead is set a recording ahead of time.


No you can.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Steveknj said:


> I think this bug is probably the most disconcerting bug I've seen since I've been a DVR owner which is since my first SD DirecTiVo. It basically has meant that if I want to watch something I recorded on those channels, I either have to watch it straight through, or risk it being deleted. I can't switch off it to check a sports score for instance, because it's now gone. It's changed the way I watched TV. All for a "feature" that NOBODY has been clamoring for.
> 
> And this bug, is SO noticeable that it makes you wonder if they do ANY UAT testing at all. There is NO WAY they could not have known about this pre-release. As someone speculated, I think this is a preliminary step to force us into having to watch commercials. I bet they put this out there to test the waters and see what reactions they would get.


First this is something Time Warner Cable already has and they are in the business if competing with cable. Everyone will have it soon enough.

Second this has nothing to do with removing fast forward from a DVR. Consider how this is being implemented. This is something where DIRECTV had to get permission from channels to do. They're basically recording all of these programs themselves and then allowing you to play back at beginnings of these programs in an on-demand type state. This feature falls in the on-demand type controls which channels pretty much all say no fast forwarding in our on-demand product. If the channels would let them I'm sure DirecTV would give us fast forwarding but as we all know no channels want DIRECTV allowing fast forwarding in any on-demand product.

There is a workaround for this by the way. Soon as you're on that channel and realize its something you want to watch but you need to start at the beginning hit the record button then rewind into this new feature. That way when you get to where you tune to that channel you can exit the on-demand streaming version and move to your recorded version in their playlist. Then you can skip commercials. Makes it pretty useful in my opinion if it's something you really want to watch and miss the first part of.

And realistically I can easily see how it would've gotten missed through all their testing. One thing to remember about pretty much all other features they've ever introduced they done it slowly, a few boxes at a time and then when they've noticed that there's an issue they've been able to fix it and roll that out so that not everybody was affected at once. In this case they couldn't do that because turning this feature on was something they had to do on their end of the world not on our DVR sitting in our homes. So if something that's going on at their end is causing the issue is kind difficult to really truly see it until it actually turned on on the actual channels and working.

And believe me I have seen much much worse rollouts. Unfortunately! But most of those are years behind us.

And everyone the only thing that is disabled is fast forward. Pause and rewind still work just fine.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Bill Broderick said:


> Using the rewind button to activate this feature really wasn't a great idea. They could have used a button that can't already be used for a valid function during viewing, such as the dash. If they hadn't gotten rid of so many buttons on the RC71 remote, they could have used the Blue button for this function.


I think using rewind button is perfect. Because what you really have to understand is when the features activated. It's only activated when you try to rewind into a part of the buffer that doesn't exist on your DVR. It's not hitting the rewind button at any point activating it. Only when there is no more buffer to rewind into.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

inkahauts said:


> There is a workaround for this by the way. Soon as you're on that channel and realize its something you want to watch but you need to start at the beginning hit the record button then rewind into this new feature. That way when you get to where you tune to that channel you can exit the on-demand streaming version and move to your recorded version in their playlist. Then you can skip commercials. Makes it pretty useful in my opinion if it's something you really want to watch and miss the first part of.


I tried that many times and just tried it again. as soon as you hit Record, either from the guide or the live TV, the Start Over feature gets removed.


----------



## JMII (Jan 19, 2008)

Laxguy said:


> For many, this is the channel surfer's wet dream. For others, it's a feature that won't be used. I won't use it much at all, but not because of lack of FF, etc. Because I record almost everything I want to see, which requires the opposite "skill" of channel surfing, is why I won't hardly ever use it. But a welcome addition to a bag of tricks.


My wife (a channel surfing pro) LOVES this feature.

She was watching one show, then starting browsing the guide and found a movie she likes. When she switched to that channel it gave her the option of watching from the begning, thus she was THRILLED. Personally I might use it if the buffer worked and I could pause the other show I just switched from. If not I would select the show, click on "other showings" and record it for later viewing. It is nice if you find an intresting show but its about 20 minutes into the eposide, this way you can just rewind and watch the whole thing. The nice part how seemless this was from the user's point of view, for example my wife reported "it just worked" (like magic) she had no idea it was streaming off the internet.

In the future I can imagine every show being stored for the past 2 hours allowing you go to "back in time" on every single channel. That would be a killer feature.

The auto delete bug is a HUGE mess, but I complained about that in another thread already.


----------



## coolman302003 (Jun 2, 2008)

peds48 said:


> I tried that many times and just tried it again. as soon as you hit Record, either from the guide or the live TV, the Start Over feature gets removed.


Yep, I tried it as well and it appears you have to initiate the Start Over streaming of the program first then pull up the Guide and press REC on the program. Then you must stay in the streaming version until your caught up to the place where you began recording.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

coolman302003 said:


> Yep, I tried it as well and it appears you have to initiate the Start Over streaming of the program first then pull up the Guide and press REC on the program. Then you must stay in the streaming version until your caught up to the place where you began recording.


once you start the Start Over feature, recording no longer works. it says it right on the screen


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

peds48 said:


> once you start the Start Over feature, recording no longer works. it says it right on the screen


Accept that it does. But only what's in the tuner buffer not what's streamed. But you can't hit record and then rewind to the beginning.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

inkahauts said:


> Accept that it does. But only what's in the tuner buffer not what's streamed. But you can't hit record and then rewind to the beginning.


What's the method? Hitting record once you start the stream doesn't work and you can't rewind to the start if you record first.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

After you have rewound and are at the begging of the show go back into the guide and hit record in the guide for the program. It's working for me. Simply hitting record won't work if you aren't in the guide.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

inkahauts said:


> Accept that it does. But only what's in the tuner buffer not what's streamed. But you can't hit record and then rewind to the beginning.


OK, that worked and was expected. but what is the point to record a show half way? I was under the impression that you were saying you can record the stream, which we know you can't.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

tonyd79 said:


> What's the method? Hitting record once you start the stream doesn't work and you can't rewind to the start if you record first.


you can only record from the point to tune to the program, not what is being stream, not from the beginning.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

peds48 said:


> OK, that worked and was expected. but what is the point to record a show half way? I was under the impression that you were saying you can record the stream, which we know you can't.


The point is you can watch the non ffwd part till you get to where the recording started then switch to the recording and fast forward. Pretty helpful if it's a hour or two show and you only miss first ten minutes or so imho.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

And I suddenly realize what you are meaning by this workaround.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

inkahauts said:


> The point is you can watch the non ffwd part till you get to where the recording started then switch to the recording and fast forward. Pretty helpful if it's a hour or two show and you only miss first ten minutes or so imho.


this makes sense now, kind of. only if you miss the very beginning of the show. more than half and it has no purpose


----------



## Steveknj (Nov 14, 2006)

I do get where this could be useful. I've surfed to shows where it's in the middle and would have liked to watch from the beginning, only there's no other showings for the show. I think it's a nice feature. What annoys me is that they released it with the series show delete bug. That should never happen. Glad it's been fixed pretty quickly and rolled out. I have to test this on the one box that's gotten the update so far.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

peds48 said:


> this makes sense now, kind of. only if you miss the very beginning of the show. more than half and it has no purpose


Yeah, probably, but it will allow you to stop watching completely and come back some other time if you like even if you only have 20 mins left or something.. Hey, workarounds are never great answers, but they can help in a pinch, that's all I'm saying! l)


----------



## tjpsnj (Jan 2, 2015)

How do I turn this feature off?
I cannot stand hitting rewind to see a few seconds back or to rewind after I had paused and end up all the way back at the beginning of the movie.
I do not need this feature nor do I want the inconveniences it imposes.
I prefer DirecTV to let me watch tv.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

tjpsnj said:


> How do I turn this feature off?
> I cannot stand hitting rewind to see a few seconds back or to rewind after I had paused and end up all the way back at the beginning of the movie.
> I do not need this feature nor do I want the inconveniences it imposes.
> I prefer DirecTV to let me watch tv.


Welcome to the forum!

Can you be specific about what you're watching, and on what equipment of DIRECTV?


----------



## tjpsnj (Jan 2, 2015)

Another thing this does that I find annoying is it forces you to watch commercials you would normally fast forward through.

Inkarous in post number 84 says: "Second this has nothing to do with removing fast forward from a DVR" And it does have everything to do with it.

What is really frustrating if you are watching something and the phone rings and you go to rewind a fews seconds or minutes and it goes back to the beginning and you have to find where you left off.

I really want to disable this annoyance. So far that is all it has been.


----------



## tjpsnj (Jan 2, 2015)

Can't find how to respond to your request so it is here. A genieHR44 with DirecTV.
The most recent was Snitch on show time. The phone rang and she paused it. Came back and started it and wanted to rewind just a little, which by the way is something that has always been possible. What happens now it goes back to a stream and you cannot ffwd back to where you were to watch the show. Pain in the neck.
Last night it happened on FOX. Recorded the new years special in case we got distracted and to time delay it to FF through the commercials. Hit rewind to see something stupid they did at 11:55 and it went to the very beginning to 9PM. I didn't care we didn't "see" it at midnight but she was real poed at me that we were trying to find where we were and the only solution was to be fast forwarding to just before midnight after midnight.
It is a stupid problem that before this feature did not occur and now the previous methods fail. 
Like I said before I just want to watch TV. So Far DirecTV has never forced me to watch commercials. I hope they fix this I hate to think how much it will cost to switch to something else or find another way to watch TV.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

VoD can be frustrating, that's one reason I record almost everything from the original broadcast. VoD can also be a savior to fill in stuff later..... But for now:

If it's recorded from the broadcast, you can FF or RW quickly by first hitting the FF or RW button, then pressing the skip forward or backup backup button. It should take you to the next tick on the progress bar. Sometimes holding down either button too long can bump you to the beginning or end of a show. A bit of a learning process. 

Good luck and HNY!


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

tjpsnj said:


> Another thing this does that I find annoying is it forces you to watch commercials you would normally fast forward through.


Well, is a trade off for when you miss the beginning of the show. You can choose not to use it and watch a later airing, if one is available


----------



## tjpsnj (Jan 2, 2015)

Today in the movie she may have done that.
Last night in the new years telecast I only hit the rewind button 2 times to go back until I saw where I wanted to start from and it went to the beginning of the program that was being recorded.
That is not the first time that happened.
I too record almost everything we watch. However if we are flipping channels then start watching something the rewind seems to be gone whether it is being recorded or not.
Which is why I would like to turn the feature off. The second reason I want to turn it off is the stream quality is not that of the dish. Even with all internal gig network with 180mb internet connection. I suspect that loss partly due to the 100mb network adapter in the Genie. Even if I dedicate the Genie to its own VLAN to ensure no other traffic it still is not as good as the dish.
Thanks for responding. Sorry I am a bit frustrated. I have direcTV as they have always made me feel I am actually in control of what I watch.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

tjpsnj said:


> Can't find how to respond to your request so it is here. A genieHR44 with DirecTV.
> The most recent was Snitch on show time. The phone rang and she paused it. Came back and started it and wanted to rewind just a little, which by the way is something that has always been possible. What happens now it goes back to a stream and you cannot ffwd back to where you were to watch the show. Pain in the neck.
> Last night it happened on FOX. Recorded the new years special in case we got distracted and to time delay it to FF through the commercials. Hit rewind to see something stupid they did at 11:55 and it went to the very beginning to 9PM. I didn't care we didn't "see" it at midnight but she was real poed at me that we were trying to find where we were and the only solution was to be fast forwarding to just before midnight after midnight.
> It is a stupid problem that before this feature did not occur and now the previous methods fail.
> Like I said before I just want to watch TV. So Far DirecTV has never forced me to watch commercials. I hope they fix this I hate to think how much it will cost to switch to something else or find another way to watch TV.


What you are you experiencing is not normal. Start over should only kick in on a channel change, not when coming out of pause. I suggest a Red Button Reset


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

tjpsnj said:


> How do I turn this feature off?
> I cannot stand hitting rewind to see a few seconds back or to rewind after I had paused and end up all the way back at the beginning of the movie.
> I do not need this feature nor do I want the inconveniences it imposes.
> I prefer DirecTV to let me watch tv.


What exactly are you talking about in the rewind stuff? That has nothing to do with the new feature from what it sounds like you are describing.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

tjpsnj said:


> Today in the movie she may have done that.
> Last night in the new years telecast I only hit the rewind button 2 times to go back until I saw where I wanted to start from and it went to the beginning of the program that was being recorded.
> That is not the first time that happened.
> I too record almost everything we watch. However if we are flipping channels then start watching something the rewind seems to be gone whether it is being recorded or not.
> ...


There is no way currently to turn this feature off. Picture quality has nothing to do with the 100mb NIC. Stream shows don't even reach 1/5 of that!


----------



## tjpsnj (Jan 2, 2015)

Someone said " Well, is a trade off for when you miss the beginning of the show. You can choose not to use it and watch a later airing, if one is available "

That defeats the purpose of the DVR when watching what is on TV. That also eliminates one of the most useful features of the DVR. The ability to rewind real time TV.

Which is why I want to know how to disable the feature. I don't care if I missed the beginning. If I do care I will record it. If it is not going to play again or not on demand it most likely has commercials in it and I am not going to watch it anyway. Like Ellen, Oprah or dancing with stars. It could be sports which I record before they start and delay to skip the commercials. 

If they continue to force us to watch commercials I will find another way to watch TV or stop watching. I do not like that alternative but advertisement I am forced to watch generally has me looking for an alternative to the advertised product. Some things I don't want to stop purchasing.

I will say most of the annoying jumps to the beginning are movies on movie channels without ads. Which makes this feature a complete and entire annoyance.


----------



## tjpsnj (Jan 2, 2015)

I hit rewind after starting the paused movie. That does not cause need for a reset. The genie and all her friends work fine. Luckily I have not had the problems others have had with the remote genie parts. I am very happy with the feature set before this jump to the beginning and have to watch something else or if I was recording fast forward to where I was.


----------



## tjpsnj (Jan 2, 2015)

To hall of fame....
You must not watch much TV or are not a very efficient watcher.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

tjpsnj said:


> Someone said " Well, is a trade off for when you miss the beginning of the show. You can choose not to use it and watch a later airing, if one is available "
> 
> That defeats the purpose of the DVR when watching what is on TV. That also eliminates one of the most useful features of the DVR. The ability to rewind real time TV.
> 
> ...


I think you are misunderstanding when this feature works. It has zero affect on your ability to pause and rewind into your live buffer, much less skip forward. This feature is only for parts of shows that are from before you tuned to the channel... That's the only place ffwd is disabled. Something you never had in the live buffer in the first place.


----------



## prushing (Feb 14, 2007)

tjpsnj said:


> I hit rewind after starting the paused movie. That does not cause need for a reset. The genie and all her friends work fine. Luckily I have not had the problems others have had with the remote genie parts. I am very happy with the feature set before this jump to the beginning and have to watch something else or if I was recording fast forward to where I was.


All you need to do is stop rewinding past the buffer you have. If you pause it, just use the jump back instead of rewind because you are not quick enough and rewinding too fast. If it goes back to the beginning, just hit exit and it will take you back to your live buffer.

Sent from my KFTHWI using Tapatalk


----------



## xmguy (Mar 27, 2008)

peds48 said:


> not being able to FF really kills thus feature
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Agreed. They could have removed the ads or allowed some skipping. I've used the feature to see the start, once the ads start I stop it.


----------



## mrdobolina (Aug 28, 2006)

I think I might know what tjpsnj is talking about, because this feature (as far as I can tell from my personal experience) is NOT just for certain "cable" channels that have agreements for this feature with DTV. I've seen the "Press << to watch from beginning" message pop up on my local network channels in certain instances. For example, if I am watching Sunday Night Football and the game runs long and into the program that is scheduled next (usually an early local newscast on NBC here in Denver), that message will pop up if I enter the guide and then exit back to the game. I believe this happens because I have the game/the new scheduled program buffering from the beginning, so the Genie knows that I can press << and be able to watch the buffer from the show's start. I've had the same thing happen when I tune into a network show that I have set up for a series link. As far as I know, network shows are not set up for this feature because they aren't currently setup to stream from the internet.

I've also seen this feature pop up when I tune to a channel with a show that does not support the feature, but Genie Recommends is recording the show to the DTV portion of my Genie's hard drive for me. Again, these are personal experiences. I don't know all of the inner workings of the feature, so I could be mistaken in my analysis. 

So, when tjpsnj says he was recording the FOX NYE show and paused it, perhaps when the show was unpaused the message popped up because the entire show was in the buffer? To avoid this, you just have to wait until the message disappears or hit cancel/exit. Then trick play should work normally. 

While I don't use the Start Over feature very much, I do really like that we have the ability to do so for many shows. Once you understand the workarounds for when the message pops up, it's brilliant!


----------



## mrdobolina (Aug 28, 2006)

tjpsnj said:


> Another thing this does that I find annoying is it forces you to watch commercials you would normally fast forward through.
> .


This is frustrating, and one of the reasons I don't use the feature that much. However, I understand that the channels/shows that allow this start over feature do so with the agreement that DTV force us to watch the commercials/disallow FF. It's a trade off. Only if I tune to a channel late with a show that I really really really want to watch and there are no later airings will I actually press <<

One question: are there any channels without commercials (HBO, Showtime, etc.) that have this feature and if so, are you able to FF through those shows?


----------



## coolman302003 (Jun 2, 2008)

mrdobolina said:


> One question: are there any channels without commercials (HBO, Showtime, etc.) that have this feature and if so, are you able to FF through those shows?


Yes Showtime East (545) and TMC East (553) allow fast forward with the Start Over feature when you receive the option.


----------



## mrdobolina (Aug 28, 2006)

coolman302003 said:


> Yes Showtime East (545) and TMC East (553) allow fast forward with the Start Over feature when you receive the option.


I figured movie channels would allow this. Wasn't sure if any movie channels had the feature, though, considering they typically have the VoD where episodes are available immediately.

I guess one thing that would be nice for this new feature and for the network shows available by VOD where you are unable to FF through commercials would be that if you rewind you would then be able to FF back to the point where you first hit rewind. I'm sure this is a technical/programming nightmare, though.


----------

